# fertige psd mit speziellen Schriftarten? und diese exportieren?



## serix (3. August 2005)

Die PSD soll an eine Agentur weitergeleitet werden, die diese weitbearbeiten. Nur wurden spezielle (also keine Apple / Windows Standartschriftarten) verwendet. Da diese Schriftarten meistens jedoch anders benannt sind, als der Name in Photoshop lautet nun die Frage, kann ich diese mit samt der PSD irgendwie exportieren, dass der andere diese sich sofort hinzufügen kann?

Über Hilfe bin ich dankbar!


----------



## extracuriosity (3. August 2005)

In eine PSD kann man kann man nach meinem Wissensstand keine Schriften einbinden. Mir fallen 2 Möglichkeiten ein. Entweder du rasterst den Text vorher oder du gibst ein PDF zur Weiterbearbeitung ab. Beim PDF dürfen die Schriften allerdings nicht geschützt sein.

 EDIT: 3 Möglichkeit wäre natürlich die Schriftdatei mitzuliefern.


----------



## serix (3. August 2005)

> In eine PSD kann man kann man nach meinem Wissensstand keine Schriften einbinden. Mir fallen 2 Möglichkeiten ein. Entweder du rasterst den Text vorher oder du gibst ein PDF zur Weiterbearbeitung ab. Beim PDF dürfen die Schriften allerdings nicht geschützt sein.


mh. die müssen ja weiterhin bearbeitbar sein (als Vektoren zur Verfügung stehen)



> EDIT: 3 Möglichkeit wäre natürlich die Schriftdatei mitzuliefern.



ich habe ca. 500 Schriftarten drauf. und die sind z.T. anders benannt als sie wirklich im Photoshop heißen.


mhhh. so wirklich weitergekommen bin ich irgendwie nicht. Man bräuchte eben eine Funktion in der man einfach die verwendeten Schriftarten mit exportieren kann.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

..wenn du keine Windows-Standardschriften verwendet hast, werden diese vermutlich lizenzgeschützt und nicht kostenfrei sein - das mitliefern solltest du dir also gut überlegen! 

mir würde noch eine vierte Möglichkeit einfallen:
Lass dir die Texte geben, setze sie selber ein und liefere danach die PSD-Datei!


----------



## serix (4. August 2005)

> mir würde noch eine vierte Möglichkeit einfallen:
> Lass dir die Texte geben, setze sie selber ein und liefere danach die PSD-Datei!



wenn das so gehen würde, dann hätten wir das schon so gemacht.    

Hier kooperieren mehrere Firmen miteinander. (Arbeitsteilung: jeder macht das was er am besten kann.) Natürlich sind wir auch im Besitz der Lizenzen für die Fonts. 

Wirklich weiterkam ich jetzt nicht, aber nun gut, dann werde ich wohl mein Schriftset nach diesen Fonts immer durchforsten müssen.


Aber danke für die Bemühungen.


----------



## extracuriosity (5. August 2005)

Was ich seltsam finde, ist das deine Fonts in PS anders benannt werden, als im System. Hab ich noch nie von gehört. Wo kommen denn die neuen Namen her?


----------

